# Low sodium hydration drink



## Autonomous G (Oct 11, 2008)

Due to blood pressure slowly creeping higher, I’m on a quest to greatly reduce sodium in my diet. I understand the need to replenish salt lost via sweating, but is there a viable alternative to the usual sodium-based electrolytes added to hydration mixes? 
I‘m willing to make my own custom mix if needed. 
For reference, I’m 65, 6’, 175lbs & in pretty good shape for my age. Not on BP meds (and hope to stay that way). 
Thanks!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

What is your idea of “the usual sodium based”? Examples?


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Zipfizz Vitamins - Energy - Hydration


Zipfizz provides a healthy alternative to sports and energy drinks with peak mental alertness and zero negative side effects. It’s not a Sports Drink - It’s a Lifestyle Drink!




www.zipfizz.com





I use this while on my rides. Costco carries it. 75g of sodium is lower the Gatorade, but I don't know if it's low enough for you.

I am on a light dose of BP meds, and I find this works really well with my meds and needs. I don't get jittery or get crashes with it. It does say to drink before your activity, but I drink it while riding, along with water.


----------



## JoeHuffy (Apr 3, 2007)

One alternative that many use is to make your own drink mix. It's so easy to do and I used to use 'salt substitues' that did not contain sodium. They use Potassium. And you can tailor the taste with so many available flavors. It was actually fun to make my own mixes. And of course, it was probably the easiest thing that I did on my day of riding.


----------



## p1nhead (Sep 3, 2013)

I never paid attention to what's in my go-to hydration drink (which is nuun), but after reading this thread I went to look. It has 300mg of sodium. The flavor is strong, so I always use half a tablet, but that's still kind of a lot. What do you guys use for homemade recipe?


----------



## trulede (Sep 12, 2018)

Autonomous G said:


> I understand the need to replenish salt lost via sweating


This is not necessary the case. I've read a few studies where they supposed that electrolyte loss via sweating is inconsequential. And also I've observed in my own performance (and read) that muscle cramps are more likely caused by an overloaded nervous system (i.e. abnormal physical strain) than low salt.

For the past few years I just take water. Occasionally I mix in some black tea and a low sweetness energy supplement, but that's only for very long rides +6 hours long.

If you have a high salt diet, it's unlikely that you need to add anymore!

Obviously the supplements industry has a different point of view


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Water. 

That said, when I sweat I get severe cramps unless I feed myself significant salt and other electrolytes. 

In fact getting off water and on to electrolytes drink mixes nearly 15 years ago (well into my 30s) was the single largest improvement to my overall physical performance, sleep & general well being in my entire life. 

Before that time I had motocrossed in Houston heat throughout my childhood only drinking water and as a result, extreme exhaustion, severe cramps & an unquenchable thirst were my normal and major limiting factors. Discovering Gatorade powder, and then later higher quality electrolyte mixers were literally life changing. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

trulede said:


> This is not necessary the case. I've read a few studies where they supposed that electrolyte loss via sweating is inconsequential. And also I've observed in my own performance (and read) that muscle cramps are more likely caused by an overloaded nervous system (i.e. abnormal physical strain) than low salt.
> 
> For the past few years I just take water. Occasionally I mix in some black tea and a low sweetness energy supplement, but that's only for very long rides +6 hours long.
> 
> ...


Anecdotally this is not the case with me. Water alone when riding the same trails in cool temps (and no sweating) is fine. It does not lead to the "fall to the floor" cramping I am prone to in hot temps (with lots of sweating) that occurs regularly drinking water alone.

Water + Hammer Endurolytes before, during and after high intensity, high sweat riding, has served me well over the years. Sometimes when I neglect to adhere to this formula I am reminded of the consequences (as are my significant others, who are in horror watching me writhe on the floor).

I have been saving pickle juice for the upcoming heat. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Autonomous G (Oct 11, 2008)

Jayem said:


> What is your idea of "the usual sodium based"? Examples?


Here's a random label from Skratch Hydration Mix as an example. 380mg of sodium. 
I guess my question would be: what is the "source" of the sodium? I'd always assumed it was some sort of salt, but hopefully I'm wrong as I'm not seeing salt as an ingredient. Also, as 2300mg/per day is the maximum recommended allowance, 380 doesn't seem so bad (but I'd still prefer to reduce my sodium intake).


----------



## Autonomous G (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## trulede (Sep 12, 2018)

Autonomous G said:


> Here's a random label from Skratch Hydration Mix as an example. 380mg of sodium.


Sodium is NaCl, its table salt. There are other "salts", one which is useful is Potassium (KCl).

Your American diet probably has too much NaCl, and too much refined sugar (which is typically what is in energy gels). And because of that adding _more_ to your diet is likely to be unnecessary. A typical German diet is no better ...

A magnesium supplement can be good if you get muscle cramps (see it's also in the list of ingredients), or a "pickle juice". I've personally found that my muscle cramps are more a result of an overloaded nervous system, solved by training harder  Really. I would never take salt, I get enough already in my diet, but I do use a magnesium fortified fruit juice because that is known to improve muscle function.

But, if you don't have a cramping problem ... then why even bother with these supplements? Water is fine.


----------



## Autonomous G (Oct 11, 2008)

trulede said:


> Sodium is NaCl, its table salt. There are other "salts", one which is useful is Potassium (KCl).
> 
> Your American diet probably has too much NaCl, and too much refined sugar (which is typically what is in energy gels). And because of that adding _more_ to your diet is likely to be unnecessary. A typical German diet is no better ...
> 
> ...


Vielen Danke Trulede!
My cramping isn't an ongoing issue, but rather (as you'd mentioned) an occasional case of "overuse", i.e. my fitness level needs to be a little bit better on those extended rides of 3+ hrs. 
Your explanation of NaCl vs KCI helps as well. I knew there had to be something other than plain-old salt in these drinks. 
I'm uber-cautious about my diet, obsessively reading nutrition labels & keeping processed foods off my table. Maybe I'm a bit too obsessive regarding this sodium issue. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!

Off topic question: I have a friend in Hamburg who's just getting into MTB & I'd like to gift her a subscription to a German language MTB magazine. Any suggestions?


----------



## trulede (Sep 12, 2018)

Well there is BIKE - das Mountainbike Magazin - Mountainbike News, Teile, Zubehör, MTB-Tests, Bekleidung, Touren & Typen bei BIKE-magazin.de and MOUNTAINBIKE Magazin | mountainbike-magazin.de ... but I actually don't read any of them myself. I just ride  and read nutrition labels .... apparently.

A gift voucher from bike24.de could be an alternative. Everybody here loves bike24!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Autonomous G said:


> Due to blood pressure slowly creeping higher, I'm on a quest to greatly reduce sodium in my diet. I understand the need to replenish salt lost via sweating, but is there a viable alternative to the usual sodium-based electrolytes added to hydration mixes?
> I'm willing to make my own custom mix if needed.
> For reference, I'm 65, 6', 175lbs & in pretty good shape for my age. Not on BP meds (and hope to stay that way).
> Thanks!


I would say that if you are concerned about any ingredients in premade mixes, you should just make your own.
The recommended MAX of sodium is only that in a teaspoon of salt, so you don't need much. The daily minimum is around 500mg.
Potassium is required in higher quantities...around 4 grams per day. A 12 oz can of low sodium V8 has 1250mg of potassium; about what's in 3 bananas.
With a good diet, you can get away with pretty small amounts of sodium on rides.

I'm 68 and beginning to develop some hypertension. It's hardly a double blind study, but if I take my BP, then drink some V8 and take it again in 30 minutes, it's lower....I don't think it's the vodka in it!


----------



## Old Marine (Jan 22, 2021)

Autonomous G said:


> Due to blood pressure slowly creeping higher, I'm on a quest to greatly reduce sodium in my diet. I understand the need to replenish salt lost via sweating, but is there a viable alternative to the usual sodium-based electrolytes added to hydration mixes?
> I'm willing to make my own custom mix if needed.
> For reference, I'm 65, 6', 175lbs & in pretty good shape for my age. Not on BP meds (and hope to stay that way).
> Thanks!


Water and a good diet. I just saved your life, no need to thank me.


----------



## Old Marine (Jan 22, 2021)

MSU Alum said:


> I would say that if you are concerned about any ingredients in premade mixes, you should just make your own.
> The recommended MAX of sodium is only that in a teaspoon of salt, so you don't need much. The daily minimum is around 500mg.
> Potassium is required in higher quantities...around 4 grams per day. A 12 oz can of low sodium V8 has 1250mg of potassium; about what's in 3 bananas.
> With a good diet, you can get away with pretty small amounts of sodium on rides.
> ...


Hey flyboy everything you said is wrong. I think you may have hypoxia.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Old Marine said:


> Hey flyboy everything you said is wrong. I think you may have hypoxia.


Hah! That's why my fingernails are blue!


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

Before Gatorade and other synthetic drinks became popular with bikers, lots of riders would squeeze lemon juice into their water, and get their potassium from a banana. An actual, peal and eat banana. 

Modern science allows folks to push harder for longer time to appease the god Stravia. But with hypertension, it might be more than just a diet change that might help. Taking time to stop and relax and enjoy a banana mid-ride might be helpful. It might seem contradictory to exercise less intensely to improve your overall health, but hypertension might actually benefit from a more relaxed, less stressful approach to riding.

Disclaimer: I'm not a doctor, and don't know anything about what I'm talking about.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

r-rocket said:


> hypertension might actually benefit from a more relaxed, less stressful approach to riding.


I expect you're right!


----------



## kevine1785 (Mar 29, 2021)

Best way is to just make it yourself.. I do mine with berry and hibiscus tea bags (basically makes iced tea and gives a great amount of flavor). Then I add sugar (simple syrup i make at home) some table salt and some potassium salt (often called salt substitute)... stuff is great and CHEAP! Plus you know exactly whats in there. Lemon ginger is another good one.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I just want to say that gatorade is pretty far removed from any actual/modern hydration drink. I was just on vacation and trying to get some mix, so I bought some gatorade mix and all it is really is just sugar-drink ****. The stuff that comes in bottles is either fructose or stuff made to taste sweet. Proper hydration mix has a variety of salts that your body needs to replenish. If you are really riding where you need electrolyte replenishment, hot weather, longer rides, races, when you are taking in a significant amount of water, then you actually need it. There might be a ratio of the salts that your body benefits from more, but in general, your body needs this to retain water and keep functioning properly. That's not the salt that I'd be trying to cut out from my diet, although I would use it sparingly with that knowledge.


----------



## J_Bone (Dec 14, 2014)

I guess you should stay away from my pre ride supplement of LMNT . https://drinklmnt.com/

For me, this has been a game changer! 
And for the record, my blood pressure doesn't rise after drinking one packet with 32 ounces of water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

